# How to Add 61.5 to dish 1000+ set up Question



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a Dish 1000+ set up on a dish pro 44 switch... can you add 61.5 to the set up...
i am thinking you would put a sw 21 of one of the ports from the 44 switch ...
port 1 of sw 21 would be line from 44 ... Port 2 of Sw 21 would be 61.5

other thing i wanted to know i am currently using a Non Dish Pro LNB on the 61.5 would that have to change ..... and would the sw 21 have to be dish pro too..

Thanks
Krazy


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

krazy k said:


> I have a Dish 1000+ set up on a dish pro 44 switch... can you add 61.5 to the set up...
> i am thinking you would put a sw 21 of one of the ports from the 44 switch ...
> port 1 of sw 21 would be line from 44 ... Port 2 of Sw 21 would be 61.5
> 
> ...


Krazy,
It's a bit more complex. Jason recently provided me the instructions to configure this, as I was considering it myself.
IIRC, it takes two DP21 switches. The deal-breaker for me was, once it is all connected, you can only have the 5 orbitals to ONE receiver. For me, too much $$, and too much work, for one receiver.

As for your questions....Yes, DP. You will need 2 DP21's and a DP single/dual LNBF for 61.5.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

...and if you have a dual-tuner receiver, run a second line to it (removing the DPP Separator) since the DP21 is not DishPro Plus.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> ...and if you have a dual-tuner receiver, run a second line to it (removing the DPP Separator) since the DP21 is not DishPro Plus.


My Dish pro 44 is a DPP 44 switch will it still work?


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The DPP44 should work for this solution. BobaBird is right about using TWO DP21s for this install if you have a dual-tuner, can't use a DPP Separator with DP switches.

Honestly, this type of install is just more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

krazy k said:


> My Dish pro 44 is a DPP 44 switch will it still work?


There is no such animal as a DP44.

Rather than trying to drag us through your abstract quest for knowledge, how about you tell us specifically what you're trying to accomplish? It may well be that things that you've taken for granted don't work as you are expecting.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

If only there was a DPP21 or some such switch... easier to trunk in another feed.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

Just wait for the DPP 64 switch. BTW, the dual LNB on your 61.5 dish needs to be DP as well.


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm needing to know the same thing. I have a 1000+ with the DPP44 feeding two 622s with each 622 feeding another room via dual mode. Now with Austin HD Locals on 61.5, what is E* likely to bring out to give me my HD locals? From reading the posts above, is it even possible with a 1000+? Assume so, but I'm not willing to lose either receiver, or any of my tuners. I only really watch one channel on 118.7, and could live w/o that channel if swapping to a 1000.2 with the additional dish makes for a more simple final set-up...


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

We'll see what ends up happening. Who knows, maybe they'll mirror some HD locals on 129 (or move them there).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Maybe they'll mirror TX RSNs on 61.5 for Austin and the Dish 1000 exclusion area.

mattfast1, any word on the DPP64 or DPP33?


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Seems like a DP+44 would do the trick...i have 3 sats connected to 2 dual tuner DVRs...


----------

